# [SOLVED] 1080 Buzzing sound



## Robtrapp (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a 37" Vizio HDTV with an Dish ViP722K DVR. For the past several months I've had an intermittent and noticeable Buzzing sound when using the set at 1080 resolution. If I change the resolution to 720 the sound goes away. Dish suggested a new HDMI cable. I replaced the one Dish provided and there was no change. The sent me another used DVR - same model - the sound stopped and all was well for 3 weeks - then it started again. They sent a technician who tried turning off features on the DVR audio. The sound stopped. That was yesterday; today the sound was back worse than ever. I reduced the resolution to 720 and the sound stopped. Any ideas? DVR? Bad audio component on the Vizio? Outside interference?


----------



## maRs2015 (Jul 29, 2012)

try to change this cable-box to a different input port hdmi,or try component type of connection. and or try another type of input source i.e blue-ray.a lap-top source.
& of course 1080/resolution.if same problem possible


----------

